# failure of home dock



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

I've used a home dock for my Stiletto for a number of years patched into my house intercom. A couple months ago the radio started reporting "antenna not detected" but if I took the radio out to the car and plugged it into the auto dock it works. Bring the auto dock inside and it works fine.

So I got my daughter's home dock that she doesn't use and things were fine. Now that one has failed the same way. I suspect lightning is inducing the failure from the outside antenna. Replacing the antenna changed nothing. 

1. Is there something that can be done to prevent this type failure? I'd hate to fry the auto dock that I'm using now to make the system work.

2. Are the SLH1 home docks repairable? I've found nothing googling and thought our forum community may have some suggestions. 

I took one apart and it has two boards. It is possible the antenna input is amplified so probably needs the board to work. I don't know why the antenna isn't a straight feed thru but this doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

The OP did not receive an answer on this and now I am experiencing the same issue. Antennae not detected. It is happening on the same radio, Sportster 5 I think.
I replaced the outdoor antennae and checked all of the cabling.
This just started happening all of the sudden. Fine one day, not working the next.
Any ideas?


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

I had a Starmate 4 that started doing this. Fortunately it worked for 5+ years first, so I got good use out of it. It has to do with the antenna jack connection to the circuit board:

http://community.crutchfield.com/car_audio_and_video/f/27/receivers/t/20919/sirius-sportster-5-antenna-not-detected

I replaced mine so I haven't tried soldering it, but might give it a go if I have time. The link doesn't provide instructions but it should be easy to find the connection spot if you open it up.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I will probably contact Sirius and see about replacing the radio and transferring my sub to the new one. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Tried a different radio and dock in this location and it won't work either. It isn't the radio. Then I dug out an old antennae and hooked it up temporarily and it works perfectly. Has to be somewhere in the wiring. Can a splitter go bad? The cabling and connectors seem fine. It is an outdoor antennae that splits to two radios. It has worked for years.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll just converse with myself for a while. !rolling Yes, splitters can go bad. I had a spare splitter so I replaced it and I am back in business.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm glad you found the right person to help you.


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

My new radio has issues one in a while with my car dock, but is fine on a boombox dock connected to an outdoor home antenna. I think the docks can have a similar issue to the antenna connection in the radio. The one I'm using came with my current radio so should be fine but... 

Glad a new splitter helped. I wish Sirius offered better equipment for dock and plays, but they seem more interested in permanent vehicle radios now. Probably so they can hit you for more than one subscription.


----------

